# Stuffed Mushrooms



## kadesma (Dec 20, 2012)

This is sooooo good. Use 4 large Portabello's  rinse and pat them dry, I take out the stems and gills. broil or grill them Brush with evoo on both sides broil  top til golden then turn mushrooms and broil other side til tender about 3 min. place one of 4  slices of prosciutto  and one of 4 mozzarella slices in the inside of each mushroom cap folding them to fit. Broil 1 min.til slightly melted  tare four basil leaves and put on top of the mushroom. Serve immediately . You can double or triple this if mushrooms are the big ones cut them into quarters for appy's
enjoy 
kades


----------



## Kylie1969 (Dec 20, 2012)

Steve would love this Kades, he loves mushrooms


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Dec 21, 2012)

More ways with prosciutto!  Yum!


----------



## kadesma (Dec 22, 2012)

Kylie1969 said:


> Steve would love this Kades, he loves mushrooms


 oh that is nice to hear. I hope you will as well
kades



PrincessFiona60 said:


> More ways with prosciutto! Yum!


 you bet, I love that stuff, cheese and mushrooms too.
ma


----------

